# meyers salt spreader controller



## chev_4x4 (Dec 28, 2006)

Does anyone know if there is a way to repair the meyer salt spreader controller. I have been told the buyers models are junk, and the meyers models are just so expensive. It seems like it would be simple to repair. Any help would be great, thanks.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

chev_4x4;343369 said:


> Does anyone know if there is a way to repair the meyer salt spreader controller. I have been told the buyers models are junk, and the meyers models are just so expensive. It seems like it would be simple to repair. Any help would be great, thanks.


Our's went down only after 1 year of use. If I remember right the guy at the dealer said they are nothing but a reastat (not sure if thats how to spell it) which controls the electrical current. I dont know if there is any "fixing" those when they go bad. He told me a new Meyer's controller would run over 350 bucks Ours was under a 2yr warranty though


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Follow the Karrer link at the top of the page.

Cheaper and better then the OEMs


----------

